# Dish 721 receiver



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Are all of the bugs out of it? Also, can you get it cheaper than the $599/$549 Dish sells it for? I'd like to have two pvr's and having one that records two shows at once would be nice.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

When L1.11 comes out (Which is now the name of what was known as L1.10) the unit will become very solid.  L1.09 is not bad but does have some bugs (65 timer issue, Lip sync problem when pressing FF to many times etc..)

The 721 is a very good buy.


----------



## BobFly (Mar 10, 2003)

The 721 is awesome...even though it has a few flaws!


----------



## Danbo (Oct 3, 2002)

Ummm... For the record, it's not "Lip sync problem when pressing FF to many times". You can press it just once and have the problem, either skip ahead or skip back. Doesn't matter the number of times, just happens, off and on (more on then off).


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Call some local installers and see what they'll sell it for. I got mine for $499 from a local guy here in Denver.

Dennis


----------



## mjschuyler (Nov 2, 2002)

Dish Depot has on their site at $519.00 for a standalone receiver. Free 2nd day shipping. The 721 IS E* best receiver. I've had most of them 2000,2300,3000, JVC DVHS/5000,Dishplayers,501,508 and now 721's.

Murray


----------



## Ken Seeber (Oct 23, 2002)

I love my 721, despite the fact the hard drive just went bad this week. It's under warranty and they're shipping me a replacement, so I can't complain.

Other than the relatively minor bugs, it's a great machine.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

First: new member, been lurking for a while.

Q: I have a 721 connected to the TV through my Denon 5800+ Receiver with the S-Cable and I see a black line off about 1/8" from the bottom of my 32 tv. The 501 or 6000 connected in the same way do not have this new "Feature" 

anybody else see this? 

Also while I have your ear... err.. eyes. When I switch to FOXNS (ch 205, 119,6) on port 1 I get lost Sig. but if I pip switch to port 2 I get a lock? Yes I tried switching the connections to the sw64 and the problem does not move. But, the really strange thing is when port 2 gets the lock port 1 will too. Turn out that 119, 6/9/21 have the same problem, no other area's of that bird are effected.

Other than the above the 721 as worked as advertised

Thanks for the opportunity to post and in adv for any help,


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi pjrn877

You can adjust the screen centering on the 721. Its one of the setup options.

I had the same problem with FOXNS (ch 205,119,6). Just learned to live with it. But then the HD went out on my system and I got an exchange 721. The sync prob is no longer there. I am using an SW64 as well.

I had 3 exchanges on the 721 so far. First one was for a bad tuner. Tuner #2 would not lock on ANY channel. The second two were for hard drive problems. I hope #3 is golden. 

I almost switched to digital cable until I found out that they still don't have their act together.


----------



## sulu600 (Apr 15, 2003)

PJM877,

When I first activated my new (4-15-03) 721, tuner 2 took quite a while to get any signal, but since then, no problems. Only thing I really miss is the OTA tuner that my 5000 had, but the new remote makes working my 36" Zenith pretty easy when weather kills the signal. I am using two SW21's to a pair of Legacy Dual LNBF's on a rather large Channel Master dish with Starband internet access, so rain fade's are a little less common that with the 20" Dish500 dish. I have never had any problems with FOXNW on 205, works on both tuners fine here.

Steve Park
Elizabethtown, KY


----------



## belador (Nov 9, 2002)

pjm877 said:


> First: new member, been lurking for a while.
> 
> Q: I have a 721 connected to the TV through my Denon 5800+ Receiver with the S-Cable and I see a black line off about 1/8" from the bottom of my 32 tv. The 501 or 6000 connected in the same way do not have this new "Feature"
> 
> anybody else see this?


I do on my 721 whenever I am watching on my TV tuner card in my PC which shows all of the lines and the full width, in another words, no overscan. I could put up a pic of it if anyone wants to see it.

Here is that shot since it is a small file....










If one looks just a bit off the bottom of the image, there is a black line right about where the bottom of the 721's menus would be. I would hazard a guess that the 721's software is not quite clearing that line off. Prolly a off by one bug in the menu clearing routine.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My 721 perodically gets the non responsive remote bug and lip sync bug. The remote one effects the front panel controls too so its not the remote. sometimes pushing dish home fixes it but a reboot always does. my box when the hard drive gets full it bogs down going to guide, again reboot fixes it. Actually it working pretty good currently, I am on my seventh 721 although several were replaced unnecessarily because of lost tuner 2s eventually fixed b replacing the dishpro lnb and switch/

please note the ONLY proper test for a 721 is ANOTHER 721. I put two 508s on my 721 dishpro leads and they worked perfectly. advanced tech said lost tuner twos are software related

the 65 timer bug was fixed, it would put the box in a endless reboot cycle As of a previous software upgrade it just locks you out of creating over 65 timers.


----------



## frustrated with 721 (Apr 26, 2004)

I have had my pvr 721 for about 2 years and everything has been wonderful until the last 3-4 weeks. Whenever it starts a timer to record the picture on live tv goes to black. I can watch tv withouth a problem when it is not recording. I can also record and watch a previously recorded program.

DISH keeps telling me that it is a software problem. Why only now? Any one have any ideas?


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Have they fixed the problem so the 721 can update if you have DishPro LNBFs?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

My 2 - 721s are working fine right now. Still have the original I bought in 2002. As far as using the dishpro quad to update your initial software, No this is still not possible. You have to have either a legacy or dishpro twin to do the initial software install. If they ever make the 522 available to mortal men and they fix the software bugs on that receiver ,I will think of replacing one 721 with one of those and then maybe use the new hd 922 ,that will be based on the same software as the 522, on my big screen. It looks like the 721 /921 Linux software is a dead end and they will not be making any more in these series. The 522 if enabled for dual mode will operate the same way as the 721 and the 922 will do the same with hd recording and a dvd writer included in the docking bay in front. OF course with the way Dish is changing their minds from hour to hour on what will and won't be included on these receivers , who knows?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also really like the 721, although it is a bit pricey. I think it has the best interface, lots of hard drive space for recording, and two tuners to record two things at once while viewing a previously recorded event all at the same time. It is one of their best receivers, although the 921 would be even better without some of the bugs I have heard about due to even more hard drive space and HD capable, although is quite steep in price.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I have had on for 1.5 yrs and completely addicted. Been replaced once on warranty, but otherwise more solid than my Dell laptop. This is afterall Linux not Microsoft. Since replacement for bad tuner unit has not been rebooted- must be months now. (Fingers crossed).


----------



## rathergood (Jul 29, 2003)

You can get the 721 at The Dish Store for $419.99: http://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=126


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

Try to swap your sat. feed cables and do a switch check. I have had a 721 for 1.5 years and found tuner #1 failed by this procedure.


----------



## GoFish (Mar 30, 2004)

IndyMichael said:


> Are all of the bugs out of it? Also, can you get it cheaper than the $599/$549 Dish sells it for? I'd like to have two pvr's and having one that records two shows at once would be nice.


IdnyMike , there are eight E*721 receivers currently listed on eBay for what it's worth. 
I am still on my original 721 after 15+ months and wouldn't trade it for any other receivers out there unless maybe it was "a closer to bug free" 921 but of course that looks like it might be some time away. The only bug that I've seen with this version of software is the remote control losing its functionality (rarely experienced) and as BobH mentions this quickly resolved by pushing the Home key. Of course I'm also influenced by lack of a surcharge on my dvr tuners since I was grandfathered in with this unit.
-------------------------------------
Edit
Opps.. Looking back @ Indy's original post Apr 2003.. I guess my reply was prolly just a little late..


----------



## satdish (Dec 30, 2003)

dont buy the 721 yet. dish just told dealers about new promo and you will be able to upgrade for 249.00 more details to follow.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am on my second 721 but have had this one for several months, maybe about a year now, its been pretty good to me. Can't wait for the $249 deal to come along.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> I am on my second 721 but have had this one for several months, maybe about a year now, its been pretty good to me. Can't wait for the $249 deal to come along.


Ahh I wouldnt get too excited

First although its a BIG price cut its still nowhere near the $99 or less D Tivo with name based recordings. Beyond which is the likely possiblity the deal will include the $5 a month dvr fee....

Of course most here would likely prefer a 522. 

I hope everyone is pleased with the offer once its official......


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

No 5.00 fee on the dvr unless they decide to add the fee for the name based recording features promised for the middle of the year ( summer- fall) on the last tech chat. 

The directvo has a fee unless you sub to total choice premeir pack. The hard drive is up to 90 hours on the 721 vs the 4o hours on the directivo they advertise. 

Dish home is promised in the next 2 weeks according to Scott at the satguys website. This will bring the 721 up to speed with the 500 series dvrs. The only thing they don't have enabled as origionally advertised is the internet feature. I look for this feature enabled if and when they ever add internet access by satellite by next year. The Canadian Sat company Expressvu ( uses Dish receivers) has the 721 enabled with internet access, so I look for Dish to do the same in the future. If they can make money by using this feature you bet Charlie will do it. 

All in all a good dual tuner receiver and at 249.00 this is half the price I paid origionally. The 522 is a good idea but they don't have the dual tuner "single " mode (like the 721) enabled yet. This is promised for this summer as well. The 522 will be the nicer receiver when it has all the bugs worked out. It took 18 months to get the 721 software stable and in good working order. 

Funny thing is that the 522 will most likely sell for 399.00 a receiver if ever offered to reg customers. The price of the receiver is dropping from the 529.00 price for 721 that was origionally offered.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Presence said:


> Have they fixed the problem so the 721 can update if you have DishPro LNBFs?


I have used a DishPro Quad LNBF for over a year with my 721 and 510 and have had zero problems. I also enjoy excellent picture quality but not sure that has anything to do with the DishPro setup. I love my 721.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I believe the price cut 721 will include the DVR fee. Time will tell


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I expect the 322 and 522 receivers to be offered to existing customers in the near future. To not ever offer these to existing customers or those not wanting DHA would be redicoulous and foolish on Dish's part.

The extra recording time on the 721 would alone make it well work the extra money (if you are comparing $100 to $250). I would prefer the 522 because of the dual tuner with two tv outputs and the 200 foot DishPro UHF functionality.

I have the AEP package so the DVR fee does not make a difference in my situation but it is nice to know that I will not be charged the fee if I go below AEP. 

I do not think they will charge the $5 fee on the 721 with the special deal. If you look at the price of the 510 on the special deal vs. the 721 you will see that it is about the same difference in price as what they retail for.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

My 721 should be in next thursday from the 249 promotion. Anyways, does the 721 have an ota tuner? I would like to have my local over the air channels integrated in the program like like it does on my 811.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## meiytx (May 10, 2004)

Has anyone tried the USB interface on the 721? I couldn't get my PC to recognize the DVR ;-(


----------



## Inaba (Jun 20, 2003)

meiytx said:


> Has anyone tried the USB interface on the 721? I couldn't get my PC to recognize the DVR ;-(


That USB port is for a USB keyboard (and mouse?) ...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

721 has no OTA truner other than a pass thru for anaog, no dvr functions on ota


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

kstevens said:


> My 721 should be in next thursday from the 249 promotion. Anyways, does the 721 have an ota tuner? I would like to have my local over the air channels integrated in the program like like it does on my 811.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ken


I called Dish twice concerning this promo. They say it's not so? Who did you speak with at Dish? !pride


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Eagles said:


> I called Dish twice concerning this promo. They say it's not so? Who did you speak with at Dish? !pride


Look at my post in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=27036

Ken


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Which is newer, the 508/510 or the 721?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The 510 but it is only a single tuner dvr while the 721 is a dual tuner dvr.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Ok, so the cat is out of the bag. Dish 721 promo is official per tonights Tech Talk. Available only from dealers for $249. Must sign up for minimum of AT 60 for a year. An equipment charge of $24.95 is waived if you sign up for credit card autopay. There is no VOD fee.


----------

